# How is everyones Honker scouting going?



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Found my birds and ready to kill, just wondering if others are finding them? :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We put on 300 miles and found quite a few roosts. There wasn't as many flying out in the morning though so hopefully they'll pattern better in a week.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Lots of birds feeding in fields, pea fields that is.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have not even started yet. I will wait till a couple days prior.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Don't worry PC. I got some birds spotted. I also tied up some additional land this year along with the usual I have had for the last five years.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I would be lost with out you! :roll:


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

well round here the birds are here and flying, its just a matter of time til the first field gets cut. here in Indiana that is


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Bird numbers are very good. Cant wait till Sept. 1!!!


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I have 3 options. 1 for the 1st, 1 for the second, and 1 for the 3rd. Labor day is still up in the air. Unless the geese decide to feed somewhere else. I keep on top of the situation.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

PC and Stoeger,

Save some birds until I get there around the 10th! :beer:

Mike


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You coming for sure? I can put in for leave? If I have to work you know guns, blinds. decoys are all your's to use.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Man! I need to find some hunting partners like you guys! :lol:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

In Northwest Missouri there are a lot of local geese. The place I hunt is still holding over 100, which is up from last year. I know that doesn't seem like much but to a small time hunter like myself its gold.....


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

seeing lots of birds using feilds really early in the morning and then leaving and returning early and night, Lots of birds around


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

THe southeast part of the state is loaded with birds. I have never seen that many birds down in the areas around Lidgerwood, Ellendale. I would for sure check out these areas there are plenty of birds to go around.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Gotta love it when a guy from GF is telling everyone to go look in the SE part of the state. Either he's trying to deflect people from his territory, or he doesn't give a crap about the people who do their own scouting. Heck I don't even hunt around there and I still am annoyed. I'm sure you'll come back with "I am trying to help people out." whatever...


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Same old B.S. Floyd. Like I have a territory, ND offers the best chance for freelance hunters out there, so pretty much I am saying go blow something.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Saw lots and lots of birds, Good thing I am friends with the farmer. He tells me their daily routine. Can't wait to be sitting in a blind surrounded by full bodies and shoot geese again. Can't wait. Maverick, give me a ring if you aren't busy the first weekend. Hunting close to Grand Forks. Give me a ring for me details. Laters. :beer:


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

FLOYD said:


> Gotta love it when a guy from GF is telling everyone to go look in the SE part of the state. Either he's trying to deflect people from his territory, or he doesn't give a crap about the people who do their own scouting. Heck I don't even hunt around there and I still am annoyed. I'm sure you'll come back with "I am trying to help people out." whatever...


That is the reason I quit posting on here. Everything is always negative.
Yea I am from GF and I know Fiala. He was down there a couple weeks ago and told me he saw birds all over the place. This yr was a banner hatch for all birds. There are birds everywhere in the state. Whap to Beach and Crosby to Drayton. Figure it out and drop the attitude tword your fellow outdoorsman. I am sure the antis love to see how people that have the same love for hunting tear into each other on this site and others like it. I think it is about time people start showing they are better than that.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you want to offer the magical cure for how to harmonize a large hunting forum, I'm all ears. There are haters everywhere. Easier said than done. When they haters leave they just end up on another site hating the site they left...what a circle.

Quit the attacks guys, seriously, it's not needed.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Chris, I was not planning an attack. I can imagine the challange you have running the site, and there are always the people that have the problems with what other people have to say. But people say that hunters give themselves a bad name, and that is a pure example of it.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

I'll tell you what..there are plenty of people down there who DON'T go all over, and they enjoy hunting down there. They certainly don't mind you and all your friends coming down there, but they don't appreciate this stuff being just posted out there for no particular reason. By the way, I am taking this knowledge from direct conversations with both farmers I know and hunters who use that area, so I'm not just making it up.

The thing is, since you don't have a territory, you will just move on and hunt somewhere else if there is too much pressure or once you hunt out the fields/groups of birds you've scouted. The people who don't have 8 buddies driving around scouting the whole state don't have that option. Don't get me wrong, scouting is where its at and I can't help but respect the fact that you do extensive scouting, however don't exploit the people who aren't allowed that luxury, just appreciate the fact that you found a nice area with birds and access. Like I said before, I don't hunt that area often, but I know people who do and it can be a challenge to get on land in some areas already, without out-of-towners like you telling everyone and their dog to go hunt down there because there's "more than enough birds for everyone." There is no chance you will understand what I'm saying, so I'll just quit here.

Have a nice day and good luck hunting this fall.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Floyd at least he didnt say the South West corner of the state :fiddle:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

He was being sincere in his last post...no need to drag it in the mud any further JP.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

I agree Floyd, but yeah I like to help people out, not everybody is as lucky as us in being able to have the time to go on such extensive scouting missions due to certain factors that come with life. I try and get as many people out waterfowling to get them hooked on it because waterfowlers who get hooked on it make it better for the rest of us. We pave our own path in this sport, it is our dollars that go toward conservation and habitat for these birds, getting more money by more hunters is awesome and it rewards everybody.

I'm not going to stir the pot anymore, but by saying that I don't understand is like saying that I have not hunted a day in my life. Every hunter has put uf with frustrations of bird being pressured or trouble getting land access. That is part of the sport. Saying "out of towners" is ridiculous, maybe if there is a major problem they will have to put zones into effect for waterfowl hunting??? But as far as I know I can hunt anywhere in this great state. I am not trying to cause problems here, I am just looking at it from both sides of the picture.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Matt, thanks for a civil response. My reasoning for bringing the "out of towner" thing into this, is that all of us from bigger towns have a duty to "leave it as we found it" when it comes to land. If it was a local guy telling people to come out there, it might be better received than some guy who lives several hours away, thats all. Now all of a sudden locals can't find a place to hunt because some guy from Fargo or GF advertised it (I know I'm being dramatic, but you get my point.)

Also I am not implying that you aren't experienced....so don't take it that way. My issue is with all the people who don't do ANY legwork, spend a few hours combing the web before their trip, and go have a merry time. Taking new people out hunting is an honorable thing to do, that's awesome. However there are too many people who are strictly vultures when it comes to outdoors, whether it be fishing or hunting.

Later


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I saw good numbers all along highway 2 yesterday morning. I think opener should be a blast. Hey PC I am moving up to Minot at the end of the month. If you need another guy I am going to be working up there starting my new job in September. Matt dont worry I been hearing about that area for a while too...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The S.E. can be very hard to hunt early season Geese. Very few wheat/barley fields, (compared to NE) and the ones that are around...Heavy competition. I too saw many Geese down in that area 2 weeks ago at state softball...But, let's face it...It's loaded everywhere...I think you could limit out in Regent if you wanted too!


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

I just stay out of the above stuff  and quietly watch the geese in the fields around the house and count the days 13 and counting, till life again goes back to normal, till Jan. :beer:


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Are the birds moving off the roost right at day break, or later in the morning?


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Went out the past 2 nights and have seen 2 of the same feilds with geese in not large numbers tho approx 50-125 in each feild very dry up here i tihnk all the birds will be roosting on the big water around here..hopefully more I start to see more before the big weekend..Will keep you all posted on what I see.

I Love this site

Good Hunting 
BigHunter


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

went out tonight seen around 200 all together between 3 different fields.They go back to the water very early in the evening .What do you guys think will more show up within the next week..I HOPE

Good Hunting
BigHunter


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It seemed like some birds are coming off late this August compared to many previous years ( at least in the areas I'm scouting in the mornings ). So it's possible there's still families scattered all over.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I have yet to find mine.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

Here in MN i've been noticing the same pattern as Chris, the geese aren't as active this august. I hadn't seen very many groups in the air since this past weekend. According to the spring reports, the geese here in MN are at record numbers! apparently the numbers are 375,000 as an estimate, sure hope thier right ! i think i'll start my actual scouting next week being that season opens sept. 2 here...
by the way i'm a new guy around here...  I've enjoyed your posts and have found this site to be really helpful in getting me started w/ goose hunting!...good luck to everybody!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

With temps dropping down into the lower 50's this week at night the birds will change there patterns, happens every year before opener.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> there's still families scattered all over.


Scattered sums it up.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

:beer: OH I found a big bunch...not scattered at all. I think if you find a solid food source they tend to bunch up and work past their "safety bubble." Of course this was last Friday, so hopefully they stick around until opener. I can't sleep at night....Its gonna be a slaughter!!! :sniper:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Seeing a few birds here in OK. I sure miss ND.

Remember to take care of your landowners too! Ask permission even if its not posted, send a hand-written thank you, etc. Sometimes we get so caught up in the hunting we forget to thank those who help make it possible.

Good luck this year!

Mike


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

Not many birds moving up here yet, still the same birds that spent the summer here. The weather is still warm and most pea fields havent been swathed yet, wheat and barley fields are still green. I think it is going to be a good year. I was up in the arctic working this summer and man were there ever a lot of young birds. Way too many snows.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

The birds here are small flocks in not-so accessible locations flying back to roost well after sundown. We'll be ready for Sept 1st tho- it'll all be better by then.


----------



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

There are starting to be a few birds around up here, we have 3 fields lined up for opening weekend in one week that have between 5oo and 1000 in them each. There were a lot fewer peas planted up here but a lot of barley was planted in return. I would say that about 70% of the peas are already combined and the barley will be about another week or week and a half before the farmers start cutting them.


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

Found a cut wheat field with a 100+ geese useing it. Got permission to hunt it. Now if they will hang on till 9/1/06 should be all set. You sure can see them in there family groups. I would say about 3 dozen full bodies broken down in family flocks had ought to look OK. Been thinking to split dekes between BF and GHG so they don"t look quite the same,what do you think? All have flocked heads. Also I'v modified the BF bases to change the postuer of the decoys so tail is lower. Also redone feet and legs so decoys look like their active,not just standing. Lots of green weeds 2ft. tall should be able to hide layout blinds real well. I'm ready to get after them, how about you guys? Good luck I'll let you know how we did.


----------

